# Hygetropin..still good?



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Will be running HGH and slin in next cycle and beyond..was originally going to pick up some pfizer genotropin but this will cost a small fortune for the dose i want to run. So looking a hyges.

Do people still rate them? and which ones are the good ones are this becomes confusing when reading through posts etc. the one i can get are either 200iu Green top .com ones or 100iu black top .com ones.

Looking at running 8-10iu eod...any insight or feedback on Hyges would be great..


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

To be honest pal hyges are so hit and miss.

You would get better results from 4iu of Pharma than 10iu of Hyge. I was absolutely stunned by the difference.

Just shop around for pharma GH. Its not cheap and is faked but well wroth the extra few quid if you can afford it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> To be honest pal hyges are so hit and miss.
> 
> You would get better results from 4iu of Pharma than 10iu of Hyge. I was absolutely stunned by the difference.
> 
> Just shop around for pharma GH. Its not cheap and is faked but well wroth the extra few quid if you can afford it


this.

if you can get Pfizer or Ansomone your laughing.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ask your source for Ansomone. Not used it personally but heard good reports. Used Nords quite a bit and they were effective and in the mid price range. Still not cheap


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

i can get legit pfizer and ansomone also nords and merks. might pay the extra for pharma. would 3iu-4iu of pharma ed be good? would also be running humalog with it.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Irish Beast what pharma did you run mate and what dose?


----------



## nickb (Aug 6, 2015)

Been offered pfizer in 36 iu cartridges for the pens, does that sound right?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Irish Beast said:


> To be honest pal hyges are so hit and miss.
> 
> You would get better results from 4iu of Pharma than 10iu of Hyge. I was absolutely stunned by the difference.
> 
> Just shop around for pharma GH. Its not cheap and is faked but well wroth the extra few quid if you can afford it


I need to try what you saying

Did run black tops and was happy very happy

Can't wait what pharma will do

Have access to Pfizer pens


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

jeffj said:


> @Irish Beast what pharma did you run mate and what dose?


Nordtropin at 4iu on training days only so not loads but it was enough. When on the Hyges i used 8iu a day and got nothing from them apart from forearm swelling so bad that i couldnt train. Greeen tops 200iu


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

sorry to bump this but what are others opinions on hygetropin now? not sure whether to bother getting the hyges or spending the cash on the pharma geno pens. the price is obviously alot more for the pharma.

always read mixed reviews on hyges. any insight on this @Pscarb @ausbuilt etc (not sure who else to tag lol) If i choose pharma i can only realistically afford to run 4iu ed would this be worth the extra £££ as i could run higher amounts of hyges finacially. first lot of geno pens would last me around 5-6 months plan to run at least a year+


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Chelsea rates hyges mate

I know Ansomone is highly rated tho bud. Think you can get for a half decent price too...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Are these the 'legit' hygetropin black tops? 100iu kit. i covered up the source in the corner so hopefully haven't broke any rules (although im sure a few will know it regardless lol) sorry for questions. Will be ordering a load of HGH next week and don't want to end up with **** Contemplating genos, ansomone or nords but price is steep! but if the hyges are **** I'd rather spend the extra on the pharma. ansomone works out double for the dose i want to run and the geno and nords slightly more.

price wise i can afford upto 8iu ed of the hyges only 3-4iu ed of the pharma.

@Chelsea what's your opinion mate?


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Get some ansomone. Pfizer pens or best of all lilly 72iu kits


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Going to get some norditropin pens now..lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nordi Simplexx? the most faked pharma GH out there, i would trust Hyge more 

Hyge are fine if you can get the real ones....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

jeffj said:


> Going to get some norditropin pens now..lol


Think @Dead lee uses HGH tooo...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

*


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> been offered hyges at marginally less than a ton a kit, a little more than half a ton. Sound too good to be true?


for a 100iu? Sounds fairly cheap but it sometimes shows how much the sources are making :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

A1243R said:


> for a 100iu? Sounds fairly cheap but it sometimes shows how much the sources are making :lol:


yeah 100iu, does sound too good to be true to be honest jintropin going for the same aswell.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

This is the problem I'm not sure which are the legit hyges. i want to run a reasonable dose so obviously pharma is going to be costly so weighing up my options.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

The norditropin are legit..would 3iu-4iu ed be enough for decent results in combination with slin and AAS? i plan to run the HGH for the next 12 months covering my next cycle the cruise in between then the following cycle which will go into prep for my first competition.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jeffj said:


> The norditropin are legit..would 3iu-4iu ed be enough for decent results in combination with slin and AAS? i plan to run the HGH for the next 12 months covering my next cycle the cruise in between then the following cycle which will go into prep for my first competition.


how do you know they are legit?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Loads of fake nords , I have just had some English ones which look different, sure the fakes have two big XX's on the front , that's the ones I seen that seem to be everywhere and pretty cheap.

i have just gone through a box of blacktops as a top up , there ok but there no humatrope which is what I use daily.

edit - I'm wrong on the XX's they all have them, box front is different though.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Pscarb i guess i cannot be sure..but know a few that have had them from the same source and were legit but then again could still be stung with fakes so guess i don't know for certain if they are real or not. If i went for nords maybe buy one 15iu pen to check the legitimacy of it then if all good stock up on them. or is it better to go with genotropin pens? however i understand these can be faked also.

@Dead lee i want to try humatrope...supposed to fantastic HGH.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

jeffj said:


> @Dead lee i want to try humatrope...supposed to fantastic HGH.


it is , very difficult to fake as well with the water injector packs.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Pharma Hgh : Geno, Humatrope (cheapest than Geno) dont know about faking... is it a good Pharma Hgh ? Serostim if you live in USA.

GH generic : Hyg, Genetropin by genetech, Ansomone ? What about the new rips "TheGreyTop" ? Whats the best generic between these ?

@Pscarb what do you think about this list ?

Is it more efficient to inject 10ui of hyg or 3ui of geno ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

its a lovely list.........

if you have to inject 10iu of any GH then it is not real GH


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> its a lovely list.........
> 
> if you have to inject 10iu of any GH then it is not real GH


 Love this answer 

I can source genotropin ansomone and hygetropin 200ui green top pinwheel

I really dont know what brand to choose.. i want to put the max ui I can afford with my budget.approx £600 month. Have you got an advice for me mate ? Or buy only one or mix pharma and generic like you do ?

If you have one pharma between geno and lilly humatrope and 1 generic between ansomone hyg and thegreytom what did you choose ?

Thanks mate


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Professorx said:


> Love this answer
> 
> I can source genotropin ansomone and hygetropin 200ui green top pinwheel
> 
> ...


Ansomone is Eastern Pharma I believe.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Professorx said:


> Love this answer
> 
> I can source genotropin ansomone and hygetropin 200ui green top pinwheel
> 
> ...


Lily Humatrope everytime


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

@Pscarb thanks a lot mate. In term of price/quality ratio you mean ? Because I read you love Genos and genetech genetropin...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Professorx said:


> @Pscarb thanks a lot mate. In term of price/quality ratio you mean ? Because I read you love Genos and genetech genetropin...


I like any pharmacy that is genuine but given the choice as you did then I would go with Humatrope, I prefer Genetech at the moment when I am working away as huge is a minefield


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

> I really dont know what brand to choose.. i want to put the max ui I can afford with my budget.approx £600 month. Have you got an advice for me mate ? Or buy only one or mix pharma and generic like you do ?
> 
> If you have one pharma between geno and lilly humatrope and 1 generic between ansomone hyg and thegreytom what did you choose ?


 Mixing pharma and generic?? GH is GH, there is no reason to mix anyhting. it is either good or bad, what matter is the effective amount of of iu per iu.


----------



## AlondonU (Sep 16, 2015)

My hyge 100iu has yellow tops. Both boxes. I've checked the anti counterfeit number on their website on both and they come up as legit.


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Nordi Simplexx? the most faked pharma GH out there, i would trust Hyge more
> 
> Hyge are fine if you can get the real ones....


hey buddy, to be able to tell if they're real, you simply check the code on their website right? which is the real website? i think there are a few. cheers


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Im considering maxtreme pharma hgh , when my source gets it , whats feeling about these ?


----------



## Madmanmumbai (Apr 19, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> Nordi Simplexx? the most faked pharma GH out there, i would trust Hyge more
> 
> Hyge are fine if you can get the real ones....


 Is this legit ????


----------

